# My pen tube is to lose in my Blank



## TreyMoore (Mar 24, 2011)

I drilled a 10mm blank and the 10mm tube slips right through.  Does anyone have a fix?  I glued it, but when I put the pen together, the tube comes loose.  It has happened on the last 3 pens I have made.


----------



## pensbydesign (Mar 24, 2011)

try using a thicker ca or two part epoxy to fill any gap


----------



## rherrell (Mar 24, 2011)

Measure the tube with calipers and select a drill that's just a tad larger. TAD is a technical term for "at least a couple thou but don't go crazy". I try not to use a drill any more than .010" over the tube diameter.
I use CA to glue tubes but if you have a sloppy fit you might want to try Gorilla Glue or some other polyurethane product.

TIP........ Don't go by the instructions that came with your kit, the drill sizes they recommend are quite often too big.  ALWAYS measure the tube with calipers before drilling.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 24, 2011)

You might also check the drill bit if you have caliper to make sure its the right size. It wouldnt be the first time a drill bit was mis marked or made over sized. The next thing is check to make sure the drill bit is straight. Roll it on a flat surface and look to see if it wobbles.


----------



## Lee K (Mar 24, 2011)

Just had the same issue and used epoxy.  Worked like a charm!


----------



## Boz (Mar 24, 2011)

If your drill press is not square the bit could wobble and cause an oversize hole.  Knock the chuck out and clean the taper.  I always use epoxy fills the gaps much better and have only had one tube come loose.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 24, 2011)

Trey, what kind of glue are you using?


----------



## wouldentu2? (Mar 24, 2011)

I had used medium CA and had a number of 7mm blanks split a piece off while turning, I had by accident used thick CA one day and turned the blank too small and when i went to turn to a  bare tube I found the thick had attached every mm of that wood to the tube. It was a perfect fit. 
I also have a drill press that drills slightly off center I'm going to remove that  chuck and clean it. 

I had been drilling the holes with a bit one size smaller than the 7mm first and then the 7mm, this ha helped with the poor fit.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2011)

Boz said:


> If your drill press is not square the bit could wobble and cause an oversize hole.  Knock the chuck out and clean the taper.  I always use epoxy fills the gaps much better and have only had one tube come loose.



OR if your bit is dull, you will get this same phenomenon.  Isn't it nice to have choices??


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2011)

WELCOME Dave, from Oak Creek!!!

Hadn't noticed you on the forum, before---enjoy!!


----------



## omb76 (Mar 24, 2011)

May also depend on what style pen you are making.  I've found that I have much better luck using a 25/64 bit when making a cigar pen vs. the 10mm that is recommended.  The 25/64 is just a little smaller.


----------



## TreyMoore (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all the info.  I just joined a few days ago. I didn't expect so many responses so quick. I am using a medium CA. I will look at the epoxy  and thick CA to see which works better.  I have been using calipers more as I finish my pens and the fit has really improved.  Thanks again.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 24, 2011)

I had this problem drilling acrylic blanks and not backing the bit out often to clear the hole. This will cause the built up resin pieces tumbling around the bit to stretch the hole bigger as the blank gets hot from drilling.  Especially if the bit is getting dull.  Good luck and welcome!


----------



## Lee K (Mar 25, 2011)

The other advantage epoxy has ... you don't have to hurry as much to slip the tube in before it sets up ... DAMHIKT !!!


----------



## glen r (Mar 25, 2011)

The spagetti strainer/drill chart that you get from the Handyman's Club also works great for sizing the drill bit that you will need for each tube.  As others have stated some kits have different sizes of tubes so "one size does not fit all" so its best to check the tubes on each kit to be sure that you are not drilling holes that are too big.


----------

